

Open Source Licenses Comparison - sgoranson
http://developer.kde.org/documentation/licensing/licenses_summary.html

======
candeira
The first box is wrong: you are allowed to link GPL code to any other software
you want, under any or no license, if you don't distribute the resulting work
and only use it privately or within your company:

[http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-
faq.html#GPLRequir...](http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl-
faq.html#GPLRequireSourcePostedPublic)

I stopped reading after that.

